# Mount pics



## ramzilla (Jun 13, 2013)

Some of mine, my dad's and my wife'sView attachment 299957
View attachment 299958
View attachment 299959
View attachment 299960
View attachment 299961


----------



## ramzilla (Jun 13, 2013)

View attachment 299962
View attachment 299963
View attachment 299964
View attachment 299965
View attachment 299966


----------



## ramzilla (Jun 13, 2013)

View attachment 299967
View attachment 299968
View attachment 299969
View attachment 299970
View attachment 299971


----------



## ramzilla (Jun 21, 2013)

Feel free to post up yours fellas


----------



## LT100 (Jun 21, 2013)

View attachment 301307
View attachment 301306


Here's mine. First deer I ever took with archery Oct 27th 2012 in Massachusetts


----------



## ramzilla (Jun 22, 2013)

Great start for bow hunting! Most all of those mounts I posted were killed on public land with archery.


----------



## 10RBetter (Jun 23, 2013)

Here are mine. Most were harvested on a private ranch I've been managing for 30 years.View attachment 301471
View attachment 301470


----------



## diesel-lineman (Jul 2, 2013)

ramzilla said:


> Some of mine, my dad's and my wife'sView attachment 299957
> View attachment 299958
> View attachment 299959
> View attachment 299960
> View attachment 299961



Are all of these Virginia bucks, or out of state? I only have a few hanging on the wall, I'll get them up later on


----------



## ramzilla (Jul 3, 2013)

Every critter on the wall was killed in Va. Most on public land with archery.


----------



## ramzilla (Jul 3, 2013)

10RBetter said:


> Here are mine. Most were harvested on a private ranch I've been managing for 30 years.View attachment 301471
> View attachment 301470



That's pretty cool. Sometimes I wish we had more big game animals to hunt. Basically whitetail and eastern turkey is all we have but I sure like to get after the deer in the fall and the gobblers in the spring.


----------



## climberjones (Jul 18, 2013)

All archery !


----------



## ramzilla (Jul 19, 2013)

That first one is a brute! Where about were they killed?


----------



## climberjones (Jul 19, 2013)

ramzilla said:


> That first one is a brute! Where about were they killed?



Kansas! thanks!


----------



## 10RBetter (Jul 20, 2013)

ramzilla said:


> That's pretty cool. Sometimes I wish we had more big game animals to hunt. Basically whitetail and eastern turkey is all we have but I sure like to get after the deer in the fall and the gobblers in the spring.



That's the best part about hunting central Texas...you never know what's going to walk up to the feeder. Over the years, all types of exotic animals escaped from their original owner and have populated into pretty big herds.


----------



## ramzilla (Jul 20, 2013)

Kansas huh? Deer don't quite reach the body size around here like they do in Kansas.


----------



## ramzilla (Jul 20, 2013)

10RBetter said:


> That's the best part about hunting central Texas...you never know what's going to walk up to the feeder. Over the years, all types of exotic animals escaped from their original owner and have populated into pretty big herds.



Yeah I hear ya. I wouldn't have any arrows left! What did you do today? ............shot a zebra


----------

